# Weird Hestiasula brunneriana Mating Position



## pohchunyee (Jul 22, 2009)

I notice my adult male Hestiasula brunneriana clinging onto the female's back and use his wing to protect her from other male. This is the first time I ever see this before. Interesting!


----------



## revmdn (Jul 22, 2009)

Smart male.


----------



## leviatan (Jul 22, 2009)

Hmmm, quite interesting behaviour. I have other insight with another boxer - _Ceratomantis saussurii_. Male before mating was "dancing" with his arms to charm female - awesome view !


----------



## Katnapper (Jul 22, 2009)

That is interesting, Chun! And it's great you even got photos of it too!! I'm glad you showed us.


----------



## pohchunyee (Jul 22, 2009)

Becky! You're welcome!

I was trying to feed them and the lone male came too close to the couple, the male on the female back start flapping his wings to deter him!


----------



## planetq (Jul 22, 2009)

Wow that's awesome!

I've never seen that behavior either. It's like two robots combined into one big robot. Imagine that thing as a whole unit flying and shooting missiles!

Wellp, it seems like that mantis knows how to keep it's woman.

And that's how you do it folks.

Minkyu


----------



## lil jay (Jul 22, 2009)

nice boxer mantis lol


----------



## ABbuggin (Jul 22, 2009)

interesting


----------



## superfreak (Jul 22, 2009)

awww i cant see it!


----------



## pohchunyee (Jul 22, 2009)

superfreak said:


> awww i cant see it!


You can't see the picture? I check the link, it is working fine!


----------



## yen_saw (Jul 22, 2009)

Great pics Chun! I have seen it before with this species but never able to find the camera for the shot  seems like he is telling the other male to backoff!


----------



## EntomoAK (Jul 23, 2009)

Very nice boxer mantis


----------



## Borya (Jul 23, 2009)

Thanks, I've never seen mantids do so.


----------



## superfreak (Jul 24, 2009)

oh! i can see it now. thats amazing  gotta love those tiny boxers - all sorts of weird behavioral quirks!


----------



## jameslongo (Jul 24, 2009)

GET YOUR HANDS OFF OF MY WOMAN... ^_^


----------

